# Which brand do you prefer



## plottwistt (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi all,

I'll be getting my beautiful puppy in roughly 2 months they are being born in a couple of days, I've been debating about the dog food for some time, the current breeders feeds her dogs royal canin which I'm definitely not feeding to my child. 

Currently I'm debating between blue Buffalo wilderness large breed and orijen large breed, I've heard orijen hasn't been recalled and everyone I ask at a pet store say orijen is the way to go.

Which would you pick?

Thank you


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

If I was feeding a kibble it would be Nature's Logic.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

https://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.com/2017/10/06/blue-buffalo-class-action-lawsuit/


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....between the choices you gave I'd choose Orijen.....I don't feed either but there are plenty of threads here debating what kibble individual members feed and why...take the time to search them out on this forum and form your own opinion....although in fairness there are sooo many different opinions here you may end up more confused.....dog food these days is a big and important decision...just sayin'


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds exciting. For pups I was happy with the Fromm Large breed puppy-gold. Whatever you feed it is important that is has the right calcium/phosphorus level for a gsd puppy to much or to little calcium and phosphorus can lead to growth issues. Depends on your pup does on the food so it is good to have a few different puppy foods in mind. I would not change the pups food right away as most likely they are doing well on it and best give them time to their used to their new home before new food is introduced. Their has been a lot of recent cases in regards to linking gentics and grainfree foods - foods with peas and cardiomyopathy. I would just be aware before of this before choosing a puppy food. 

https://ivcjournal.com/feeding-large-breed-puppies/

https://vetnutrition.tufts.edu/2017...ed-your-large-breed-puppy-new-rules-may-help/


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I have always used Fromm for my guys. I used to get it online from chewy, but Fromm pulled their product from that dealer, so I tried two other brands. Taste of the wild they took to fine, but within a week their coats were dull and they started scratching a lot. I tried Orijen next, and it was not a good choice. I was cleaning up tons of diarrhea all the time (with a gradual change of food). So I found another dealer for the Fromm, and they went right back to solid stools and great coats. 

There are so many choices out there, it’s going to make your head spin. But every dog is different, what one may thrive on, another will fail on, so find a few you like (check all ingredients, calorie content, and calcium levels) and slowly mix it in with the pups current food. Stick with one for a few weeks, if it gives you the results, stick with it. If not, slowly try the next one. 

I know that’s not much help, but it really is a shot in the dark as to how your puppy will do on different brands. Just make sure you check for existing and previous recalls, and what companies have bought out a previously private brand. Good luck to you and your pup!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fromm or prepared raw for a puppy.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I recommend Fromm. I started my last two GSD pups on it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Of the two you mentioned I would go with Orijen. Personally I have never had a dog that could tolerate it. I would not feed Blue to anything, and I am a bit baffled as to how they continue to be recommended-or in business for that matter.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Heidigsd said:


> https://www.chagrinfallspetclinic.com/2017/10/06/blue-buffalo-class-action-lawsuit/


Add this one
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/new...-to-settle-lawsuits-by-pet-owners-020116.html

They say they did nothing wrong but settled?


----------



## plottwistt (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you all for responding back to me, It's just driving me crazy how many types of kibble is on the market. I'm going to probably drop blue after I dug around the web for about 4 hours. I hear great things here about fromm so im probably going to go with them. 



Thank you all for the help, appreciate it and i will pay the puppy tax when i get my child.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Even if one food doesn’t work out, you aren’t going to make a permanent mistake. If one brand doesn’t work, you can switch to another without harming the puppy. Fromm is an excellent food.


----------



## shebasdad (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is what I am currently rotating:

Victor premium dog food (puppy)
Orijen 
Dr Tim’s 
ZiwiPeak wet food 
Honest Kitchen (mix in a little real meat for taste) - human grade food 
Fromms wet food

If you want to be grossed out, read about how they make most dog food, little to zero regulation.

Rotate proteins beef/turkey/chicken etc. constantly so they don’t develop sensitivity


----------



## NotoriousJones (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a 5month pup is hills science diet large bredd pup not a good choice?


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

I fed Orijen large breed puppy for both of mine without issue for about 18 months. They are now 4 years old and 7 years old but we switched to Nature's Logic last year for a few reasons.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

NotoriousJones said:


> I have a 5month pup is hills science diet large bredd pup not a good choice?


Yep. Not a good choice.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It depends: how much can you afford to spend per month?



Keep in mind that all kibble falls on a spectrum -- most of it falls somewhere in the middle between decent and pretty good. However, kibble is a convenience compromise. It's all heat processed, most of it contains rendered meals, and all if it contains a lot of heat-modified carbs with the by-products that come with that (even the grain-free -- usually _worse_ carbs than the grain-in in terms of digestibility...peas/potatoes/tapioca in place of oats/rice/barley). So you're not going to find a "perfect" kibble. You can find plenty that are "pretty good" though.


For my 2 dogs that can tolerate kibble, they do very well on Fromm, and the company's sourcing of ingredients has some good quality control and integrity. THAT is really overlooked by many consumers and has often caused other company's recalls. Other small companies making interesting products with attention to sourcing include RAWZ (which is a kibble, not raw meat), and Open Farm. I would personally do a trial run with either RAWZ or Open Farm before Orijen made in their Kentucky plant, if I were looking for something in that price point. (If you decide to rely on Orijen, you'll also possibly be dealing with Purina soon, as they're apparently in talks to acquire all or part of Champion...so stay tuned).


If you can afford to feed a less processed diet, you can still achieve some convenience with dehydrated just-add-water foods -- some of which are labeled for puppies -- from The Honest Kitchen, Dr. Harvey's, Sojo's, etc. 



The next step up in price would be to buy commercial raw frozen diets from reputable companies like Primal, Bravo, OC Raw, etc.


So the answer to your question REALLY depends on money. Don't go broke feeding your dog, but feed the best food that comfortably fits your own budget. For many people, the right answer is a very reasonably priced food -- and Fromm is too expensive. In that situation, I always recommend Diamond-made food (whether Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy, or later Costco's Kirkland chicken/rice adult food, or the 4Health analog...it's all made by Diamond). Their large breed puppy food is decent and very economical. I've purchased a lot of it for our breed rescue because it feeds out well and represents good value. It's food that you don't have to feel guilty about feeding.


----------



## Cobalt0515 (Jun 15, 2019)

NotoriousJones said:


> I have a 5month pup is hills science diet large bredd pup not a good choice?


Not a good choice. Check the ingredients carefully.


----------

